# DVR Use May Boost Network Shows



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Contrary to Some Expectations, DVR Don't Hurt Nets

The increasing penetration of DVRs is not negatively affecting the live ratings of major broadcast networks' prime-time programming. Instead, suggest some reports, the technology may be helping to attract larger audiences for the nets' most popular shows.

According to an analysis of the first week of DVR playback data distributed last week by Havas media firm MPG, live viewing to the four major nets has remained virtually unchanged compared to premiere week last year. In fact, MPG said, the impact of DVRs so far appears to be incremental by adding significant audiences to some shows. "But (DVR playback) does not appear to be affecting the level of live viewing overall," the group said.

In adult audiences 18- to 49-years-old, DVR playback contributed gains of 0.2 and 0.3 Nielsen rating points for all four major networks (although MPG did say the numbers may be influenced by Nielsen's sample becoming more representative of DVR homes).

The study seems to support the projections of network executives that have long said DVRs would push viewership of top-rated shows, not diminish it, by creating secondary sampling opportunities for shows that would normally suffer due to scheduling conflicts.

www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

Unfortunately it reduces the ratings for the ad's, which is all the sponsers care about. So kind of a mixed blessing for the networks.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

It is possible you may have missed the point of the story.

Any time viewership of a network program is increased through use of time-shifting
technology (DVR/PVR/VCR), it logically follows that more viewers, who otherwise
may not have been able to view a show _at all_, will be exposed to the sponsors' ads.
Human nature being what it is, it just makes sense that not all timeshifters will fast-
forward through commercials.

Of course, there will always be the bathroom-trotters and kitchen snack-grabbers
who will miss out on some titillating advertising, whether real-time or time-shifted.

:grin:


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Plus more eyes on the show is more eyes on product placements and visitors to network webstes etc.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

ANd quite frankly, though I skip more ads, every now and then I see something that catches my eye and I *notice* it more when I actually make a move to watch said commercial.

I couldn't tell you about all the others, whether I watched them 'live' or not - I just don't care and I don't reatain the memory of commercials that just drone on and on. But, if it's a movie I didn't know about or was looking forward to (every time a "Pirates: Dead Man's Chest" ad came on I stopped!), or something itneresting at first (like those GM vehicle int he sky commercials), I remember them - and that's the point of the ads.

I don't know how many people are like me in that respect.


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

I have the advertisers dreaded 30 second skip on my Dish DVR. I hit it six times and skip everything. The most valuable commercial is the one before they go back to the show. Supposedly D*s new DVR doesn't have it, a concession to advertisers I assume.


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

Ad exec need to start making more attractive commericals. Its really that simple. I will stop and watch an add if 

A. Its in HD
B. It looks interesting or funny (i.e. the new Vonage commerical are funny)

I even skip dead part of TV show that I watch...so its not the adds but the content.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I went back and played a political ad the other day ...
It was the first positive ad I've seen in a while.
I thought it was positive when I saw the end of it, so I skipped back and watched.
It was amazing ... a positive ad. Practically classic TV.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Paradox-sj said:


> Ad exec need to start making more attractive commericals. Its really that simple. I will stop and watch an add if
> 
> A. Its in HD
> B. It looks interesting or funny (i.e. the new Vonage commerical are funny)


Absolutely.

I find commercials to be no different than TV programming: some are clever, funny, or original, while others aren't worth my time.

My current fave is the DLP ads in HD with that adorable little girl, her elephant, and the box. Love it!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

So, there you have it networks and advertisers -- make your spots and promos
interesting and entertaining then they will come, whether real or time-shifted.


----------



## jonsnow (Apr 18, 2006)

This whole argument that restrictions on technology and choice is somehow good for business is getting so 20th century by now. Offer dvrs, make all channels available la carte,keep bundled packages optional as well, but do not make it mandatory to the point it becomes a religious belief not founded in any sound economic model, offer on demand, etc for all and the cable industry would be booming more so than now.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

We do watch nets shows more due to the DVRs, but can't recall when was the last time we watched an ad. Yes once in a while we become attracted to a good ad and watch a little, but only because we haven't been exposed to any ads for quite some time they become somewhat interesting.

Hardly good news to the advertisers.


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

The only time I watch an ad is if the 30 sec skip ahead lands in the middle of one that seems interesting, other than that I mostly miss them.
So my network show watching is up a little, but ad watching is way down.
It's things like that that make advertisers nervous.


----------



## rbyers (Jan 15, 2004)

Dunno.... I've seen some ads that irritate me so much that I will never buy the product. Some companies seem to have assigned the ad selection to a bunch of 14 year old guys. I've seen other ads where I can't figure out what the product was. Most ads are BAD and deserve to be skipped. 

If it wasn't for the DVR we wouldn't watch any network TV. Just movies and sports. So, I guess our household would be one of the plusses for the networks. We don't watch many ads, but will watch if it catches our attention (or more to the point, my wife's attention).


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

I actually watch the TV more closely when ads are coming on or off than I do when the show I am watching is on.

Not always, true, but envision this and tell me if you don't do this:

Watching a TV show, your eye and mind wander a bit to the computer, to the window, to something you may be reading, to conversation. Then the commercial break comes on and your eyes are rivetted to the tube to make sure you properly 30 second skip, 30 second slip or FF thru the commercial and not miss any of the show. 

With 30 second skip, you catch glimpses of commercials because the skip does just that, skips and you have to pause from multiple skips to make sure you aren't overshooting the show. All while your eyes are devoted to the TV. With slip and FF, the commercial is visible all while your eyes are devoted to the TV.

Then you overshoot, meaning you have to go back with either REW or skip back and you get the tail of the last commercial. All while your eyes are glued to the TV.

Then the show comes back on, and conversation resumes or your glance back at the computer/newspaper/book/window. Unless the show is perfect, your eyes are roaming to some degree.

So, commercial stuff still gets into your brain. In fact, the first and last commercials get some decent eyeball time.

I always like to say "I don't watch commercials, I have TiVo" but I seem to know the same commercials my non-TiVo friends know. They still get in.

Only the TV magnates think that TiVo and other devices actually make commercials out of our brains. If I were a TV guy, I would sell advertising for more if it is the lead or end commercial in a break. In fact, I'd make all the breaks shorter, give more content and people may even stop skipping commercials if the break is 1 minute or less. It wouldn't be worth the effort of picking up the remote, and skipping, slipping or FFing to the exact start time of the program.


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

Nick said:


> Of course, there will always be the bathroom-trotters and kitchen snack-grabbers
> who will miss out on some titillating advertising, whether real-time or time-shifted.
> :grin:


I'm always amazed by the idiots who design some of the advertisements.

Every so often I am in the kitchen grabbing a snack, with my back to the TV, and I can hear the first 55 seconds of the "attention grabbing part that has nothing to do with the product", and then when the punch line comes in the form of the name of the product or company, *it is only on the screen and not in the audio*.

So, they've given me the 55 seconds of cute entertainment and then failed to pitch the product, because they are too stupid to realize that not everyone is facing the TV during a commercial.


----------

